# Mixing breeds? Who does it?



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

We have a small variety of goats: 2 purebred Nubians, a purebred Alpine, and a Saanen and Oberhasli. All are does, but we're looking to add a couple bucks soon. 
How many of you crossbreed different breeds of goats? I invested in nice, quality papered animals with history of good milking lines, but now that I have them, creating purebred babies is not a goal for me..all we really want is the milk, and potentially bucklings to raise for meat (does will most likely be kept or sold) we're probably not going to ever show.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

I have LaMancha and LaMacha crosses, and I could see using any dairy breed to cross, but I'd prefer to use a Mancha or Saanen buck.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

We do. I love that hybrid vigour. If you are interested in meat kids I would recommend using a LaMancha or Nubian buck. We've had great quality carcasses using those.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have nubians and saanens, one mini doe and one toggy doe.i have a saanen buvk and a nubian buck but thats really only to keep the saanen biy company. I have a bit different perspective because i show so i am looking for purebreds; but having said that, i will be in need of a new saanen byck for next year. And i am thinking of getting rid of the nubian biy as he is just so.much harder to habdle than the saanens. I am thinking i will keep my two does but focus on breeding my placid saanens, i will probably put the nubes to the saanen buck and at some.point will take them.to an.outside buck to get some.purebred daughters but im.not gonna.do it every time. My toggy doe is going to a toggy buck this year but thats only because she is a white togg and i want a properly.marked one. After thisbyear he will be going to my saanen buck. My miji obviously has to go visit a buck because breeding to.my.stabdards wiuld be too dangerous. Once i have a few daughters from her i may get a little buck for them. Not sure what my plans ar for them, she was an unexpected addition. Last year my nubes bred to my saanen because the nube buck wasnt old enough and i wanted my girls in milk. The snubian.kids were stunning and sold very well to homesteaders who wanted a high quality.milking.goat but not.necessarily interested in showing.and didnt want to pay registered show goat prices.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

All of my goats are now being crossbred. I like boers for meat and prefer nubians for milking. I've been using a saanan/nubian buck for two years now on all 50 does to increase hybrid vigor. 

All of the purebreeding is getting linebred imho so we're losing a goat's ability to just be a goat. I'm already noticing the positive change in my kid crop.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I considered maybe crossing my lamancha with a Saanen to add vigor and milky lines to her, but I'm thinking for now I will stick with breeding her to another Lamancha -- I think they will be easier to sell. Once I'm selling kids easier, I'll start experimenting, but I'm still a relitively new breeder and have to get my name out there


----------

